# Food allergy - how to determine the culprit?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Pup went in for annual exam. Turns out the dirty ears are yeasty (even though 2 vets in the past said it was fine). Vet thinks she has a food allergy and wants me to switch to a new food with totally new ingredients. 

I only want to try foods made/sourced in the USA... any suggestions? We're going from Fromm surf & turf (with The Honest Kitchen Embark). Thinking of Grandma Lucy's Pureformance that contains chickpeas instead of potatoes.

Oh and how long should I give each food a chance? 

Thanks :wavey:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm surprised your vet went to changing food as the first option. My vet said that most allergies are environmental. If the ears are getting infected often it likely is an allergy, but it can be helped by adding apple code vinegar to the diet, and by cleaning their ears out with it on a regular basis. There are directions for both on here if you poke around. 

Regarding the food, there many GRF members whose dogs have allergies who will offer advice on that. Good luck--allergies can be tricky to ID. I gather the vet can do tests for it but they are expensive and take time.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

You want to do single grain single protein source for 6 weeks. Acana Lamb/Oats or Acana Duck/oats is an option. Its Canadian made and I do believe SOME of their ingredients are in the US. I have had good results with their lamb/oats formula. Another one (though some dont like it on here) is taste of the wild Sierra Mountain has JUST lamb as the protein source. Natural Balance is another one as does Natures Variety. If they improve while on the new food then its something in the old food they are reacting to. 

From doing this I have gathered corn, wheat, chicken and rice to be allergins for mine.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Google elimination diet. Just changing foods could start you on a wild goose chase. Only 10% of allergies are food related. Also, if your dog is truly allergic to something in food, almost certainly a protein, you do not want to unnecessarily expose your dog to various novel proteins because you may need them in the future.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> Google elimination diet. Just changing foods could start you on a wild goose chase. Only 10% of allergies are food related. Also, if your dog is truly allergic to something in food, almost certainly a protein, you do not want to unnecessarily expose your dog to various novel proteins because you may need them in the future.


I doubt it is an allergy but simplify the diet just use the Fromm. The other food is expensive and doesn't add much value. 

Mix up the Blue Stuff:

1 Bottle of Alchohol
3 Tablespoons of Pharma Grade Boric Acid
16 Drops of Gentian Violet

Use this twice a day for a week. 

See how it is after that. If the gunk comes back try a much simpler diet.

Most ear infections coincide with humidity in the air.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

OutWest said:


> I'm surprised your vet went to changing food as the first option. My vet said that most allergies are environmental.


Not the three vets I've been to around here... Right away it's "oh, it's the food.. you should switch them to Science Diet" (because Acana or Blue Buffalo isn't as good as that SD stuff they only learn about!!! :doh

Sorry about that... it's a sensitive issue with me.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

shortcake23 said:


> Not the three vets I've been to around here... Right away it's "oh, it's the food.. you should switch them to Science Diet" (because Acana or Blue Buffalo isn't as good as that SD stuff they only learn about!!! :doh
> 
> Sorry about that... it's a sensitive issue with me.


Yes, my vet said food OR a possible 'inhalant' allergy or something like that. But she was insistent on the food. I'm picky about the whole china sourcing /recall thing which is why I'm hoping for advice on the US ingredient foods. I'm thinking Grandma Lucy's Rabbit formula but darnit it is expensive! 

Thanks to the other poster about Apple cider vinegar. i also heard it's a good holistic remedy for lots of stuff.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> Yes, my vet said food OR a possible 'inhalant' allergy or something like that. But she was insistent on the food. I'm picky about the whole china sourcing /recall thing which is why I'm hoping for advice on the US ingredient foods. I'm thinking Grandma Lucy's Rabbit formula but darnit it is expensive!
> 
> Thanks to the other poster about Apple cider vinegar. i also heard it's a good holistic remedy for lots of stuff.


 
China sourced ingredients are generally vitamins and minerals and pea products like pea protein. The only three companies that I know of that solely use US or European vitamin suppliers are Dr. Tim's, Annamaet & Victor.

In fact, Dr. Tim's discloses the company and the vitamin mix named OVN, by the well known DSM Lab. Victor uses Alltech. Annamaet is tight lipped about the supplier but it is a US supplier.


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

My pup seems to have a light environmental allergy. She used to scratch and lick her paws quite a bit. Our vet recommended that we try fish oil first to see if that's enough to suppress it. Fortunately, it has worked like a charm.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

OutWest said:


> I'm surprised your vet went to changing food as the first option. My vet said that most allergies are environmental. If the ears are getting infected often it likely is an allergy, but it can be helped by adding apple code vinegar to the diet, and by cleaning their ears out with it on a regular basis. There are directions for both on here if you poke around.
> 
> Regarding the food, there many GRF members whose dogs have allergies who will offer advice on that. Good luck--allergies can be tricky to ID. I gather the vet can do tests for it but they are expensive and take time.


Yes, my dad doesn't believe in the vet sometimes. He thought the food culprit was a bit odd. If it is environmental, I don't even know where to start looking. Grass...pollen...air dust?:curtain:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

puppydogs said:


> Yes, my dad doesn't believe in the vet sometimes. He thought the food culprit was a bit odd. If it is environmental, I don't even know where to start looking. Grass...pollen...air dust?:curtain:


If you are overall happy with your food, you might want to start by adding fish oil and vinegar to the diet rather than switching. 

I think a great many dogs have a bit of dust allergy--hence the paw licking. But dust is everywhere... (but I'm not a vet...)

At any rate, I'd suggest you start small and progress through the various options. Dogs can also be given Benadryl or similar meds. I've never done it so I don't know the dosages but the info is on this site somewhere if you search. If the allergy is environmental, it may be something you'll just have to manage in some fashion for his lifetime.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would try getting rid of the Honest Kitchen first myself.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

A lot of dogs are allergic to corn, wheat or soy. There are a lot of foods that plainly state they don't contain these ingredients. That is where I started for Rusty. After banging my head on the wall and experimenting for 2 years we summized he was allergic to soy. The reason it was so hard to tell in the beginning was Rusty has uveitus and requires eye drops 3 times a day to control. We always treat him at these time so he looks forward to it. I would give him meat or egg, etc. Soy is in so many things! Margerines, vegetable oil.. so many foods... It was even an inactive ingredient in his fish oil capsules! Now we use salmon oil. 
Since we have gotten rid of all the soy his ears are normal for the first time in his life and he hasn't had a hot spot in a long while . We feed Wellness Super 5 Mix Lamb Barley and Salmon. Fromm brand treats and meat and egg treats cooked without soy. 
Sorry this is long, but I am hoping to help others with this. The battle gets so confusing!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't change foods. It very well could be seasonal. I would treat the symptoms (benadryl) and see if the symptoms subside as the season changes.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Everything I have read and been told says that environmental/seasonal allergies are much more common in dogs than food-based allergies. And then with food-based, the allergy is more likely to be protein-based rather than grain.

My pup gets rashes sometimes, and we are pretty sure it is an environmental allergy and not a food allergy. We are taking a wait and see come winter... If the problem goes away this winter, we have our answer.


----------



## Shay1 (Aug 10, 2011)

A1Malinois said:


> You want to do single grain single protein source for 6 weeks. Acana Lamb/Oats or Acana Duck/oats is an option. Its Canadian made and I do believe SOME of their ingredients are in the US. I have had good results with their lamb/oats formula. Another one (though some dont like it on here) is taste of the wild Sierra Mountain has JUST lamb as the protein source. Natural Balance is another one as does Natures Variety. If they improve while on the new food then its something in the old food they are reacting to.
> 
> From doing this I have gathered corn, wheat, chicken and rice to be allergins for mine.


All of Acana and Orijin ingredients are from either Alberta or British Colombia.


----------

